
Instahood — geo Instagram  - azat_co
http://instahood.meteor.com/
======
mgadams3
Awesome, thanks everyone! I built it in about 3 days for a personal project
@hackreactor (my first webapp from scratch) and had no idea it was on the
front page of HN until just now! haha. Will totally work on cleaning up the
interface a bit tonight, wasn't quite prepared for this to see thousands of
eyes... haha. Thanks for the comments/suggestions, really appreciate it and
totally welcome any more thoughts/bugs/feature requests.

Pull requests are very welcome and appreciated!
<https://github.com/michaelglenadams/Instahood>

~~~
triplesec
So what were your main reasons for using Meteor, and how did that compare with
the experience?

~~~
mgadams3
Mostly because I had to get something up quickly for our project and Meteor is
the best tool i'm familiar with to do rapid development.

------
azat_co
This app was created Mike Adams, graduate of Hack Reactor dev bootcamp 12 week
course in San Francisco, CA. [http://www.quora.com/Web-Development/What-are-
the-most-impre...](http://www.quora.com/Web-Development/What-are-the-most-
impressive-web-apps-created-by-students-while-attending-coding-schools-like-
Hack-Reactor-Dev-Bootcamp-etc)

"My My Hack Reactor classmate Mike Adams' app Instahood is pretty cool. It
shows recent Instagram photos from any location you choose. When you first
open it, you see photos at your current location. Then you can look at
pictures wherever else you want, either by clicking somewhere on the map or by
searching for a place (with auto-complete!)

He used Meteor (web framework), the Google Maps API, and the Instagram API."

~~~
azat_co
Disclaimer: HackReactor is not a dev bootcamp. It's intensive 12 week in-
person course which covers JavaScript, Ruby, Node.js, D3, Meteor.js and other
technologies and takes students from 0 to employment: <http://hackreactor.com>

------
xiaoma
Mike's classmate here. It was a pretty awesome presentation he gave on Friday
and it was great seeing how quickly everyone's work came together during out
personal projects sprint.

Some of us worked on meteor, one did a meteor package, several worked on node,
one or two were on rails, mine was coffee and backbone on parse. I love being
at Hack Reactor! Building cooler and cooler stuff every week is downright
addictive.

If anybody's coming to the next Meteor devshop event, come by and say hi!

<http://www.meetup.com/Meteor-SFBay/events/106842372/>

------
muratmutlu
We made this a few years ago - it's a bit janky <http://www.instabam.com>,
it's a bit of a experiment of trying to make the iPhone app into a web app.

If you want a free app to find Instagram pics nearby or on Google maps try
Instabam [https://itunes.apple.com/md/app/instabam!-explore-
instagram/...](https://itunes.apple.com/md/app/instabam!-explore-
instagram/id437615875?mt=8)

It was my first ever spare time app and was a lot of fun, it was doing quite
well until Apple changed the App Store design, we lost 100 downloads a day
instantly after that

~~~
dklounge
The meteor-based app seems to be speedier ... maybe because of the way it's
handling server-client data relationship better?

~~~
camus
no it is not (faster).

------
davidb_
Looking around my smallish hometown area, I'm wondering if social workers
and/or police make use of tools like this. I'm not advocating either way, but
there's lots of young people essentially publicly confessing to crimes
(pictures of them vandalizing, screenshots of text messages about planning to
steal clothes from the mall, and plenty of teenage angst). I feel a bit creepy
for looking at their pictures, but also shocked they're so revealing to the
public. How clear does instagram make it that your photos are public? Is it
ignorance or apathy on the part of the teens?

------
fjk
I'm a student at the University of Michigan and I just used this in Ann Arbor.
Students celebrated St. Patrick's Day today and Instahood did an amazing job
collating everyone's pictures from the festivities.

I agree with jgh that the interface isn't the best, but that's something that
can be fixed. The underlying concept of seeing everyone's Instagram pictures
in your immediate vicinity is extremely appealing to me. Great work and I hope
you keep refining this!

------
jgh
The interface is kinda hard to use. When I click on a picture and it expands
it, how do I close the picture??

Also the "No pictures found" thing is kinda misleading since it just takes a
few seconds for the pictures to load

edit: Sorry, I do think this is good...just got thrown off initially cause the
interface is kinda clunky.

------
matthuggins
The page was just a black background with white text that said "No Photos" for
about 60 seconds before it finally loaded the map/photos. As a regular user, I
would not have given it that long to load (without any indication that it's
even loading), and would have just left.

~~~
mgadams3
Thanks for the feedback! I'm looking into the delay issue, hopefully will push
a fix soon.

------
jonemo
Can anyone explain what this is? I see a mostly empty page with two vertical
scroll bars and the texts "No Photos..." and "Click on the map or use the
search". No map and no indication what I can search for.

~~~
wf
You have to share your location, then it shows you Instagram photos taken in
your area as little Instagram icons on the map, and the photos in a scroll
view on the right.

------
yRetsyM
Another photosharing website with a focus on geo-location sharing of photos is
called Snapr

Check it out here: <http://sna.pr/>

They've also got a developers section with a focus on creating your own sites
using their infrastructure. <http://developers.sna.pr/>

(I'm not affiliated with sna.pr in anyway except for sitting next to one of
the developers from time to time in a co-working space)

------
corwinstephen
Instago does the same thing for iphone and has been out many months.

<http://www.instagoapp.com/>

~~~
douglascalhoun
Yeah, but was it created by a novice programmer in 3 days?

------
C1D
This really is an interesting piece of software, i can see something like this
being used for targeted ads; for example, I see allot of car pictures in my
area meaning an ad company could only display car related ads if the user was
from my area. This can also be used for stalking. Allot of people take
pictures at home and you could be able to find their area by their username.

------
dmxt
Doesn't work for me, it doesn't do anything even when I share the location.
The search is unresponsive. I use Nightly 22.0a1, Windows 7 x64.

------
dusker
That looks very cool! At Appvetica we've built a similar thing, we called it
Instageo, and it's for iOS check it out:
[https://itunes.apple.com/pl/app/instageo-discover-world-
arou...](https://itunes.apple.com/pl/app/instageo-discover-world-
around/id558489990?mt=8)

------
arnaud13
Great app :) We hacked something similar a few months ago at the Facebook
hackathon. It's based on node.js. Feel free to fork.
<https://github.com/timurbazhirov/instaheat>

------
geekam
This is nice! Congrats!

Feature Request: Filtering via hashtags.

------
triplesec
Nice hack, but scary at the same time. People are still giving out pretty easy
home location data without really thinking about their safety and privacy.

------
_RPM
Very cool. It would be super sweet if you were polling the API for live
updates.

~~~
prezjordan
Yeah, I'm wondering why this is on Meteor. Is it real-time?

~~~
_RPM
Instahood doesn't seem to be real-time

~~~
mgadams3
It's on meteor, but not really leveraging any of the most powerful features of
meteor. I also built it in node but it's not deployed. It is indeed not real-
time yet, will get that plugged in soon. Thanks for the comments!

------
osakasaul
<http://RiteTag.com> lets you search words to get Twitter, G+, and yes,
Instagram tags that reach topic-following people, those interested in your
blog posts, videos, artwork, photographs, and even offers in eBay and Amazon,
shows you the when, who, how many times, and what in the content that has been
tagged with a tag related to your query, and lets you do a few more things as
well. RiteTag is not an SEO tool, its a SSO tool: for optimizing your content
in social media to reach more, with relevancy. Some tools do tag illustration:
stats. RiteTag is a tool for discovering reaching tags, per network (they vary
per network) and learn about tags as well. Its not about optimizingtweets and
other content to be seen by those not following you, but following and
searching for your tagged topics. Many more networks with topic hashtagging
are in the plans for integration, as our first users tell us how they need to
tag their photos, images, and goods better to get seen more, and thus sell
more. Rather than rush to add every social network with an open API, we focus
on relevancy and honing the results in the RiteTag Reports.

~~~
ritetag
Soon enough we'll be suggesting relevant and reaching hashtags - even before
reports are complete.

